# ما هو الاستحلاب Emulsification وما هي المستحلبات Emulsions ؟



## NOC_engineer (28 مايو 2012)

ما هو الأستحلاب Emulsification وما هي المستحلبات Emulsions؟
الأستحلاب Emulsification: ھو وجود سائلين لا يذوبان في بعضھما ، بل يتشتت أحدھما في الآخر وتعتمد درجة أستقرارية المستحلب على طبيعة الخلط وعلى طبيعة السائلين من حيث التركيب الكيمياوي واللزوجة ، كما أن لدرجة الحرارة تأثير على أستقرارية المستحلبات ولكي يتكون مستحلب يجب توافر سائلين لا يمتزج أحدھما مع الآخر مع وجود عوامل الأستحلاب ومدة الخلط الكافية لأنتشار الطور غير المستمر في الطور المستمر. 
وفي الصناعة النفطية فأن النفط والماء سائلان لا يمتزج أحدھما مع الآخر ويكون عامل الأستحلاب ھو الجزيئات الصلبة ، المواد البارافينية Parrafins ،المواد الأسفلتينيةAsphaltens ، الحوامض العضوية الذائبة في النفط ، ، المركبات الراتنجية Resinoussubstances ، بالأضافة الى المواد الصلبة المنتشرة في النفط مثل الرمل ، الكاربون ، الكالسيوم ، السليكا ، الحديد ، الزنك ، سلفات الألومنيوم في حين يحصل المزج في الآبار والأنابيب وفي الصمامات الخانقة Chokevalves . 

يختلف سمك ومكونات طبقة المستحلب تبعا لعدة عوامل وھي:
1. كمية المواد المسببة لحدوث الأستحلاب الموجودة في النفط الخام.
2. الشوائب الصلبة الموجودة في النفط الخام أو الماء.
3. درجة أستحلاب الماء في النفط الخام.
4. المكونات الشمعية في النفط الخام Waxycomponents .
أن مدى صعوبة فصل الماء المستحلب تعتمد على أستقرارية ھذا المستحلب . وتعتمد أستقرارية المستحلب على العوامل التالية:
1. فرق الكثافة بين الماء والنفط.
2. حجم جزيئات الماء.
3. اللزوجة Viscosity
4. الشد السطحي InterfacialTension
5. وجود عوامل الأستحلاب.

أن فرق الكثافة يعتبر من أھم العوامل التي تحدد سرعة نزول قطرات الماء من الطور المستمر للنفط. حيث كلما زاد الفرق بين الكثافتين ستقل أستقرارية المستحلب 
وتزيد سرعة نزول وأستقرار قطرات الماء.
كما يؤثر حجم القطرة على سرعة نزولھا ، حيث كلما زاد حجمھا زادت سرعة أستقرارھا ونزولھا في الطور المستمر. وحجم قطرة المستحلب يعتمد بشكل أساسي على
درجة المزج التي يتعرض لھا المستحلب قبل المعالجة ، حيث أن التدفق عبر المضخات ، الصمامات الخانقة ، الصمامات الأخرى أو بعض المعدات السطحية الأخرى
يقلل حجم قطرات الماء.

أما اللزوجة فتلعب دورا أساسيا في هذه العملية حيث كلما أزدادت اللزوجة فأن سرعة حركة قطرات الماء ستقل ، مما يؤدي الى القليل من الاندماج Coalescenceوبالتالي الى صعوبة المعالجة. 

وفي حالة عدم وجود أي عامل أستحلاب ، فأن الشد السطحي بين النفط والماء سيزيد مما يسھلّ أندماج قطرات الماء أما عند وجود عامل أستحلاب فأن الشد السطحي
سيقل مما يؤدي الى تقليل الأندماج بين قطرات الماء.
أن العوامل المذكورة أعلاه تحدد أستقرارية المستحلب ، أن بعض المستحلبات قد تستغرق أسابيع أو شھور لكي تنفصل إذا تركت لوحدھا في خزان وبدون معالجة ، أما بعض المستحلبات غير المستقرة فقد تأخذ دقائق للفصل.
أن المستحلبات العادية تتكون من النفط ﴿كطور مستمر أو خارجي ﴾ والماء ﴿كطور داخلي أو منتشر﴾ وقد يحصل الاستحلاب بشكل عكسي في بعض الحالات ﴿عند وجود نسبة عالية من الماء﴾. وھنا نجد السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه ھو: ما ھو الشيء الذي يمكن أن يقوم به المصمم لتجنب المستحلبات قدر الإمكان؟
الجواب ھو: تقليل سرعة التدفق ، وتقليل التغيرات والتضيقّات المفاجئة في أتجاه الجريان.
*يجب علينا التعرف على قانون ستوك Stock's Law حيث أنه القانون الذي يحكم كل عمليات معالجة النفط الرطب ، ويكون كالآتي:*




حيث أن :​ft/sec سرعة قطرات الماء : V
ثابت : K
micron قطر القطرات المائية : D
فرق الكثافة بين الماء والنفط : (dw-do)
التعجيل الأرضي : G
cp اللزوجة : μ​

ما هي عوامل الاستحلابEmulsifiers؟
لعل من المھم جدا عند التفكير بأستقرارية المستحلب ، أدراك أن المزيج المتكون من النفط النقي أو الماء النقي بدون وجود عامل أستحلاب وعدم وجود مزج ، سيؤدي الى تكون مستحلب سھل الفصل يمكن فصله بسھولة ، حيث أن طبيعة السوائل الممتزجة ھو الحصول على أقل تماس ممكن أو أقل مساحة سطحية ممكنة ، ولذلك فأن الماء سينتشر على شكل قطرات كروية ، والقطرات الصغيرة ستميل الى الأندماج مع بعضھا لتكوين قطرات أكبر ، وفي حالة عدم وجود عامل أستحلاب ستستقر ھذه القطرات في الأسفل . 
أما عوامل الاستحلاب فھي مواد نشطة سطحيا ActiveSurfactant ولھا ميل للذوبان في أحد الطورين السائلين مما يؤدي الى زيادة تركيز الحد الفاصل ، وھناك العديد من الطرق التي يغير بھا عامل الأستحلاب من نوعية الأنتشار في المستحلب ، ويمكن تصور فعل عامل الأستحلاب بواحد أو أكثر من الأمور التالية:
1. يزيد من الشد السطحي لقطرة الماء ، مما يؤدي الى تكون قطرات صغيرة تأخذ وقتا أطول في الاندماج أو في تكوين قطرات كبيرة يسھل فصلھا.
2. يكوّن غطاءاً لزجاً على القطرات مما يؤدي الى منعھا من الاندماج مع بعضھا وبالتالي زيادة زمن أستقرارھا.
3. قد تكون المستحلبات جزيئات مستقطبة مما يجعلھا ترص نفسھا بطريقة تؤدي الى تكوين شحنة كھربائية على سطح القطرات ، وكلما أنخفضت ھذه الشحنة فأن كل
قطرتين ستجتمعان بقوة مناسبة وكافية للتغلب على التنافر قبل حصول الأندماج.أن المواد النشطة سطحياً الموجودة بشكل طبيعي في النفط ستعمل كعوامل أستحلاب مثل : البارافينات ، الراتنجات Resins ، الحوامض العضوية OrganicAcids ، الأملاح المعدنية ، المواد الغروية ، والأسفلتينات ﴿وھي المركبات الكيمياوية الحاوية على الكبريت – النتروجين - الأوكسجين﴾ ، بالإضافة الى سوائل الحفر ، حيث يمكن لأي من ھذه المواد أن تكون عوامل أستحلاب.
أن نوع وكمية عامل الأستحلاب EmulsifyingAgent له تأثير آني على أستقرارية المستحلب كما أن ھناك عددا من العوامل الأخرى المؤثرة مثل سرعة أنتقال عامل الأستحلاب الى السطح الفاصل بين النفط والماء ومدى قوة الحد الفاصل.
أن المستحلبات (بعد المزج) وتكون البارافينات والأسفلتينات يمكن أن يكون أقل ثباتا وأسھل بالمعالجة إذا لم يكتمل وصولھا الى الحد الفاصل ، أما بقاء المستحلب لمدة أطول فيؤدي الى أن يصبح أصعب في المعالجة. وبأختصار فكلما تم الإسراع بمعالجة المستحلب كان ذلك أفضل ، لأن طول عمر المستحلب يؤدي الى ثباته.​لغرض تكون مستحلب مستقر بين سائلين ، يجب توفر ثلاثة شروط:
1. يجب أن يكون السائلين غير ممتزجين.
2. توفر طاقة كافية لحصول التشتت لأحدھما في الآخر.
3. توفر عامل أستحلاب emulsifyingagent.

ولكن ما ھو نوع الأضطراب المؤدي الى التشتت؟ الجواب ھو أن المستحلبات عادة ً لا توجد في المكمن ، ولكنھا تتشكل بسبب الأضطراب الحاصل في معدات الإنتاج بدءاً من المكمن حيث يتدفق النفط والماء من خلال صمام خانق chokevalve مما يؤدي الى تعرض الموائع الى التھيج بسبب اضطراب الجريان مما يؤدي الى تسرب قطيرات الماء الى النفط .
كاسر الأستحلاب deemulsifier
وھي مواد تستعمل لكسر الأستحلاب ويحمل أسماءا تجارية مختلفة مثل Tretolite[SUP]TM[/SUP], Visco[SUP]TM[/SUP], Breaxit[SUP]TM[/SUP] وھي في الغالب مواد بوليمرية ذات أوزان جزيئية عاليةHighMolecularweightpolymers تعمل على معادلة تأثير عوامل الأستحلاب وتقليل الشد السطحي لقطرات الماء ، وتكون مواد نشطة سطحيا ، وأستخدامھا بشكل أكثر من
اللازم مما يؤدي الى تكوين مستحلبات أكثر أستقرارا .

أن وجود ھذه المواد يساعد على فصل الماء عن النفط . أن كاسر الأستحلاب يجب أن تكون له القدرة على التنقل خلال طور النفط الى الحد الفاصل للقطرة ، حيث ستتعامل مع تركيز عال من عامل الأستحلاب ، وبھذا الشكل فأن مجاميع من القطرات تجتمع وفي ھذه الأثناء فأن غشاء المستحلب سيبقى مستمراً ، فإذا كان عامل الأستحلاب ضعيفاً فأن ھذا فأن ھذا سيؤدي الى تجمع القطرات. 
وفي أغلب الحالات فأن كاسر الأستحلاب سيقوم بمعادلة عوامل الأستحلاب وسيساعد على كسر غشاء القطرة مما يساعد على التجمع. وعندما يكون عامل الأستحلاب في حالة غير مستقرة فأن كسر غشاء القطرة يؤدي الى زيادة حجم قطرة الماء.
أن كبريتات الحديد وطين الحفر قد يكون مبلل بالماء مما يؤدي الى تركه للحد الفاصل interface وتشتته في قطرة الماء. أما البارافينات والأسفلتينات فمن الممكن أن تذوب أو تتبدل لجعل أغشيتھا أقل لزوجة لكي تتدفق خارجا أو قد تكون مبللة بالنفط مما يجعلھا منتشرة في النفط. أنه من غير الطبيعي أن يقوم مركب كيمياوي بالقيام بكل الأفعال الثلاثة اعلاه ، لھذا يستعمل خليط من المركبات لتحقيق الموازنة الصحيحة، عند أختيار مادة كاسر الأستحلاب يجب التفكير بنوع المنظومة ، فإذا كانت عبارة عن
خزان تركيد فأن المادة المستعملة يجب أن تكون مركب بطيء الفعل slow-actingcompound للحصول على نتائج جيدة ، أما إذا كانت المنظومة ألكتروكيمياوية (حيث يتوجب حدوث أضطراب وتجمع للقطرات مقترن بوجود مجال كھربائي كما يحصل في (Desalter أو dehydrator) ھناك حاجة الى أستعمال كاسر أستحلاب ذو فعل سريع 
quickacting وغالبا ما يتم فحص مواد كاسر الأستحلاب في قناني أختبار ، وتتضمن الطريقة مزج العديد من المواد الكيمياوية مع نماذج من المستحلبات ، ومن ثم مراقبة النتائج حيث أن ھذه الفحوصات تكون مھمة وفاعلة في تحديد المواد الكيمياوية وأختيار المناسب منھا.

أن ھذه الأختبارات مھمة أيضا في تقدير كمية كاسر الأستحلاب المستخدمة deemulsifierdose ، يجب أن تستخدم ھذه الأختبارات على نموذج مثالي وبعد أخذ النموذج مباشرة ، كما يجب مراعاة أن تكون الظروف مقاربة قدر الإمكان الى الظروف الحقيقية ، ولا يجب أستعمال الماء الصناعي بدلا عن الماء المنتج لأن الأخير له خواص مختلفة تماما عن أي ماء آخر ، وقد يحتوي على بعض الشوائب التي لا تكون موجودة في الماء الصناعي. ويمكن تحديد المواد الكيمياوية المرشحة للاستعمال والجرعات التقريبية لأستعمالھا.
أن الطبيعة الديناميكية للمنظومة الحقيقية للمعالجة تتطلب ترشيح العديد من المواد الكيمياوية للأستخدام كمواد كاسر الأستحلاب في وحدات المعالجة ، وفي الظروف الحقيقية فأن كاسر الأستحلاب سيخضع الى التغيير خلال مروره بصمامات السيطرةControlvalves بالإضافة الى التغيرات التي تحدث في عوامل الأستحلاب داخل وعاء المعالجة بسبب تراكيب الدخول inletdiverter أن قناني الأختبار لا يمكن أن تمثل الظروف الديناميكية الحقيقية ، حيث كلما أختلفت الظروف التشغيلية (التدفق على سبيل المثال) يختلف الأحتياج الى كاسر الأستحلاب ، أما التغيرات الفصلية فقد تؤدي الى حدوث مشاكل الأستحلاب البارافيني ، بالإضافة الى أن وجود المواد الصلبة يؤدي الى تغير ثباتية المستحلب. ولذلك من المھم معرفة مدى ملائمة كاسر الأستحلاب للمنظومة ولا يمكن أستعمال نفس النوعية من كاسر الأستحلاب لمدة طويلة من الزمن.

ھناك ثلاث أماكن لحقن مادة كاسر الأستحلاب وھي:
1. قبل الصمام الخانق chokevalve لحدوث مزج شديد فيه مع انخفاض الضغط ، وتعتبر ھذه النقطة ھي المكان المثالي للحقن.
2. قبل صمام السيطرة على المستوى Levelcontrol في العازلة بسبب حدوث المزج في الصمام المذكور عند انخفاض الضغط.
3. يجب أن تكون نقطة الحقن على بعد 60-75 متر عن عازلة الماء Dehydrator .

هناك ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية من كاسر الأستحلاب وهي:
1. كاسر الأستحلاب سالب الآيونية Cationic.
2. كاسر الأستحلاب موجب الآيونية Ionic .
3. كاسر الاستحلاب غير الآيوني Nonionic .
وھذا التوزيع يعزى الى أن المواد المستحلبة ذات طبيعة كيمياوية مختلفة ومن الضروري إجراء الفحوصات المختبرية على الخليط المستحلب قبل أستعمال كاسر الأستحلاب للتعرف على طبيعته الآيونية ويكون متوافق مع المواد الأخرى فعلى سبيل المثال لو أستخدم كاسر استحلاب طبيعته الكيميائية الآيونية سالبة أي يحتوي على آيونات سالبة والمواد المراد فصلھا تحتوي على آيونات موجبة فسيتم التفاعل بين الآيونات السالبة والموجبة ويزُال تأثير المستحلب.
وتتألف منظومة كاسر الأستحلاب عادة من خزان ومضخات ترددية PlungerPump لأنه بوجود ھذا النوع من المضخات نحصل على تدفق قليل وضغط عالي.

تكون عملية معالجة المستحلبات على ثلاث مراحل: 
1. كسر المستحلب: تتضمن تمزيق وتكسير الغشاء المحيط بقطرة الماء ، وتحتاج ھذه العملية الى تعزيز بواسطة الحرارة وكاسر الأستحلاب.
2. أندماج القطرات: ويتضمن أتحاد قطرات الماء والتي تصبح حرة بعد كسر المستحلب ، مكونة قطرات كبيرة. والأندماج دالة قوية للزمن حيث كلما زاد الزمن زاد
الأندماج ويتم تعزيز ھذه العملية بمجال ألكتروستاتيكي electrostaticfield وعملية الغسل بالماء WaterWashing.
3. الترسب بفعل الجاذبية أن القطرات الكبيرة الناتجة من عملية الأندماج سوف تبدأ بالترسب بفعل الجاذبية وتتجمع في الأسفل.

يجب أن تكون ھذه الخطوات بالترتيب والخطوة المحددة للعملية ھي التي تعتمد بشكل أساسي على الزمن (الأبطأ) ، وھي خطوة الأندماج.
ويجب علينا أدراك أن كلا من المعالجة الكيمياوية (كاسر الأستحلاب) والطريقة الحرارية (التسخين) تعمل على كسر المستحلب فقط ، في حين تقوم الطريقة الكھربائية بتسريع أندماج القطرات ومن ثم ترسيبھا. وبتعبير آخر فأن الطريقة الكھربائية لا تقوم بكسر المستحلب لوحدھا، وكما أستنتجنا فيما سبق أن خطوة الأندماج ھي الخطوة الحاكمة وأنھا دالة للزمن لذا فأنه عند تصميم عازلات النفط الرطب يراعى وضع بعض الوسائل التي من شأنھا أن تؤدي الى زيادة زمن الأندماج من خلال وضع تراكيب تسھل العملية ، كما أن زيادة زمن المكوثresidencetime يؤدي الى كبر حجم قطرات الماء، لكن الى حد معين فقط ، حيث بعدھا لن يفيد زيادة زمن المكوث بشيء ، أن التجارب العملية أثبتت أن زمن المكوث المثالي ھو (10- 30) دقيقة في حين يجب زيادة ھذا الزمن بالنسبة للنفوط الثقيلة.

المصدر : AONG website


----------



## محمد الاكرم (28 مايو 2012)

merci bien


----------



## NOC_engineer (1 يونيو 2012)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> merci bien


U welcome , dear brother


----------



## wks316 (5 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (21 نوفمبر 2015)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## NOC_engineer (14 ديسمبر 2015)

wks316 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


جوزيت الخير كله


محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> عاشت الايادي


شكراً أخي الكريم


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (24 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 يناير 2016)

القناص الميكانيكي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


جوزيت الخير كله


----------

